# Kutterfahrten auf der Nordsee in Holland



## Gert Tucholski (3. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich wohne in Mönchengladbach und habe vor nach Holland zu fahren und eine Kutterfahrt zu machen.Wer hat Anlaufadressen
und Erfahrungen gemacht die er mir mit teilen kann?
Gruß
Gert


----------



## torvoe (3. Januar 2003)

wenn du hölländer siehst, drei finger hoch halten und blöd grinsen


----------



## masch1 (3. Januar 2003)

Hallo gib in der Suchfunktion die Wörter Kutter und Holland ein oder
Klick hier 
mit der Suchfunktion giebts aber noch viel mehr :m  :m


----------



## Guen (3. Januar 2003)

Hallo ,ich bin einmal mit der MS Tender von Lauwersoog aus gefahren ,es ging zum Wrackangeln auf Dorsch !War ok ,Kollegen von mir fahren jedes Jahr mit der MS Tender  ! 



> wenn du hölländer siehst, drei finger hoch halten und blöd grinsen



Why ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## torvoe (3. Januar 2003)

gab da mal son kleinen mann mit schnurbart, der hat drei tage gebraucht. ist aber nicht so ernst gemeint.


----------



## Guen (3. Januar 2003)

Solche Sachen kannst Du Dir hier sparen   !

Gruss Guen


----------



## masch1 (3. Januar 2003)

@ torvoe
:r wens ein Witz gewesen sein sollte dan kam der nicht gut :r


----------



## Gert Tucholski (4. Januar 2003)

*Kutter NL*

Hi,wo liegt der Ort Lauwersoog und an wen kann ich mich halten um mehr Informationen zu bekommen!
Gert


----------



## Guen (4. Januar 2003)

Hi Gert ,Lauwersoog liegt ca.30km westlich(etwa)von Groningen ,also im Norden Hollands !Ich suche mal nach ner Infoquelle  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Franky (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original von torvoe _
> gab da mal son kleinen mann mit schnurbart, der hat drei tage gebraucht. ist aber nicht so ernst gemeint.



@ Torvoe:
Das Ding hättest Du Dir lieber verkneifen sollen! Solche Äusserungen sind absolut deplaziert  :r


----------



## Albatros (5. Januar 2003)

Hi Gert#h

schau mal hier 

@torvoe

erst überlegen, dann schreiben #d


----------



## Guen (5. Januar 2003)

Super Albi #6 ,muss ich mein Prospekt nicht mehr suchen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Jempi (5. Januar 2003)

Einige gute Boote liegen auf Neeltje Jans, dies ist 
ca 250 km von Mönchengladbach entfernt.
Diese Angelkutter machen Tagesfahrten und auch einige
24 Stundenfahrten doch muß mann seitig reservieren
da die Kutter gut belegt sind, abraten tu Ich doch von
Fahrten auf Makrelen da Sie dann zuviel Angler(+80) 
mitnehmen.  
Neeltje Jans ist eine Arbeitsinsel auf dem Deltawerk
dort kann man auch sehr gut Branndugsangeln.
Besonders im Sommer sind die Befestigungen eine gute
Stelle um Hornhecht und auch Wolfsbarsch zufangen.


----------



## Guen (5. Januar 2003)

Hallo Jempi #6 ,gute Alternative ,vor allen Dingen für Gert besser geeignet ,da für ihn näher gelegen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Gert Tucholski (5. Januar 2003)

*Deltawerk*

Hi Jungs brauche mehr infos wo die kutter liegen im deltawerk,reservierungsinfos,preise und dergleichen
Gruß
 gert


----------



## Jempi (5. Januar 2003)

Hier einige Adressen von Kuttern die auch Deutsch sprechen:
J.Hoogerwerf Tel (0031)111481505
Bouwmann Sportvisserij Tel (0031)111651250
andere Kutter in der Niederlande findest du unter
www.wrackangeln.de/angelkut-nl
Den genauen Preis für eine Person kenne Ich nicht da 
wir das Boot immer im komplet chartern. 
Die Anfahrt Ich nachsuchen und Sie dir mailen.


----------



## Gert Tucholski (6. Januar 2003)

*Kutter NL*

Hallo Jempi,
du bist ja spitze.Ich glaube du suchst mir noch eine Bomben-
Wegbeschreibung aus!Du kann mir noch einige Angeltipps zur Nordsee geben.Hast du wie du da warst gut gefangen?
Ist der Kapitän in Ordnung?
Gruß
Gert


----------



## Jempi (6. Januar 2003)

Hallo,
habe leider nur eine Hompage von einem Kutter auf 
Neeltje Jans gefunden:
www.sportvisserijhoogerwerf.nl/htlm/frames_hoofdpagina.htm
Die Preise liegen bei 20€ für eine Makrelenfahrt und
30€ für eine Fahrt zu den Wracken.
Hier fängst du neben Dorschen und Wittling auch
Franzosendorsch und Doraden je nach Jahreszeit.
Geangelt wird mit Monturen mit kurzen Seitenärme da du
sonst leicht im Wrack hängen bleibst.
Die Kapitäne sind in ordnung solange man es nicht alles 
besser weiß.


----------



## Guen (6. Januar 2003)

Montagen für das Wrackangeln in der Nordsee : 


-30lbs Rute mit ner guten Multi
-20er-25er geflochtene Schnur
-Bleie von 200-600g ,je nach Drift 
-Oktopusse als Beifänger
-Wattwürmer mit denen die Haken der Oktopusse garniert werden 

Gruss Guen


----------



## Phillip (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kutterfahrten auf der Nordsee in Holland*

Hallo Jempi ich kann das Schiff nicht empfehlen war gestern mit 44 anderen Deutschen da die haben uns ver.......Makrele hatten die anderen 2 kuter genug(ca.80-100 pro person) und ich lag mit 6 noch gut


----------



## Reisender (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kutterfahrten auf der Nordsee in Holland*

Der Fred ist schon 4 jahre und paar Monate alt !!!!!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kutterfahrten auf der Nordsee in Holland*

Wieso???? Man soll doch suchen???? Gut gesucht.#6:vik::vik::vik:


----------

